# Stainless Steel Nozzle with Stand



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 9, 2012)

I am looking at getting this SS Nozzle from Valley Vintner. Does anybody have this?? Do you like it??

Does it make bottling easier than using the Buon Vino Auto Bottle filler (using this with a vacuum pump)?


----------



## JohnT (Oct 9, 2012)

SHEWWWH! Now THAT'S pretty!

What does that set you back? I use egnolmatic fillers myself. They are made of plastic and can break over time. That one being made of SS, I'll bet it is almost indestructable!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 9, 2012)

That is $355.

I have a good vacuum pump - which is why I am not really looking at the Enolmatic.

But using this with my vacuum pump - i thought would work very well and its about $100 cheaper than the enolmatic...


----------



## grapeman (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been using one for several years and that is about all I bottle 6000 bottles with in the winery. When I got it, the setup was $250 on special. Since then I built a 2 spout plastic one with metal stands, but still use the single spout stainless one since cleanup is quick and easy. The only thing to look out for is if the center stem loosens up where the sunction hose hooks up. If you retighten it make sure the center part of the nozzle is facing the rear or it will operate really slowly. I find it works best at around 7 inches of vacuum.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rich, 

Are talking about the barbed fitting on top for the vacuum source?

Or are you referring to the Pressure cap above the spring?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 9, 2012)

I am talking about the barbed fitting. It is threaded into the bottom filler tube inside the other outer fitting. Just be sure to hold the bottom tube in the right direction when the top piece needs tightening. It is really easy and if the filler stops working, check to make sure that barbed upper suction pice hasn't worked loose.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 9, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I am talking about the barbed fitting. It is threaded into the bottom filler tube inside the other outer fitting. Just be sure to hold the bottom tube in the right direction when the top piece needs tightening. It is really easy and if the filler stops working, check to make sure that barbed upper suction pice hasn't worked loose.




Thanks Rich!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 9, 2012)

I seen several people using these and they love them. The only issue I've had with the plastic one was when I was cleaning it. I lifted up the spring part of the nozzel and it slipped back from my fingers and snapped of the end of it. It cost me $65 for a new nozzel.

I think you got the right idea whether you go stainless or plastic.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 9, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I seen several people using these and they love them. The only issue I've had with the plastic one was when I was cleaning it. I lifted up the spring part of the nozzel and it slipped back from my fingers and snapped of the end of it. It cost me $65 for a new nozzel.
> 
> I think you got the right idea whether you go stainless or plastic.



Dan,
I accidentally edited your post and appended to it - i removed it - so if you see that i edited - that's why.

Yeah - for the SS one - it said to just run warm water thru it to clean it after use. Which for me would before and after use - i can anal sometimes..


----------



## JohnT (Oct 10, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Since then I built a 2 spout plastic one with metal stands


 
Grapeman - Did you actually build the nozzels (or did you encorporate nozzles that you purchased)?

Any way to get a pciture?


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 10, 2012)

Jon I've done the same thing before accidently. 

As far as cleaning I use a filter with mine so everything I use to clean the filter also goes through the nozzel (oxy-clean). I use alcohol to sanitize it and my corker before bottling. I use a spray bottle and wipe it off after spraying it on.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's official now - I just put the order in with Valley Vintner for Stainless Steel Nozzle with Stand.

Christmas gift from my folks!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice, Congrats! Which kind of vacuum pump do you have?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Now those are good parents! Can I borrow them for a while???? 

Seriously, you will love it. Run it around 7-9 inches vacuumn for the optimum filling speed while keeping foam overflow down.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 20, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Merry Christmas! Now those are good parents! Can I borrow them for a while????
> 
> Seriously, you will love it. Run it around 7-9 inches vacuumn for the optimum filling speed while keeping foam overflow down.



Thanks for the pointer and I will lend my parents to you Rich!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pumpkinman said:


> Nice, Congrats! Which kind of vacuum pump do you have?




I have a Robinair 2 Stage vacuum pump..


----------



## Deezil (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been meaning to get one of these myself...

You can keep your parents, its cheaper to ship me your filler - i'd rather borrow that


----------



## twistedvine (Dec 29, 2012)

now thats a sweet deal


----------



## nafarmboy (Jan 11, 2013)

Jon, Did you get a chance to use the new bottle filler yet?
Tom


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 11, 2013)

nafarmboy said:


> Jon, Did you get a chance to use the new bottle filler yet?
> Tom




I have not - I don't have anything ready to bottle yet - but I am planning on doing a trial run with just plain water filling the bottles.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2013)

I have the SS filler also and love it! I sold a lot of my stuff as far as wine making but kept that and the pump as Im sure Ill start making more wine eventually, just still have so much right now.


----------

